# Things You Don't Say To Your Wife



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

http://videos.komando.com/2008/08/27/thing...%E2%80%99t-say/


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Great video......"um no dear that was on the tv"........


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> http://videos.komando.com/2008/08/27/thing...%E2%80%99t-say/


Wow......Rick writes for him???? Who knew?!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good stuff.

I passed along to a buddy that just got married this summer.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> I passed along to a buddy that just got married this summer.


What a good friend you are, Jim. I'll bet the 2 of you will make fine roommates.....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> I passed along to a buddy that just got married this summer.


What a good friend you are, Jim. I'll bet the 2 of you will make fine roommates.....








[/quote]

Hey now...I've got 14 years of marriage under my belt and I plan on adding MANY MANY more.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> I passed along to a buddy that just got married this summer.


What a good friend you are, Jim. I'll bet the 2 of you will make fine roommates.....







[/quote]
Hey now...I've got 14 years of marriage under my belt and I plan on adding MANY MANY more.[/quote]
Love is - as YOU said earlier in Andy's thread - blind. But clearly, lucky for many of us, quite forgiving, too!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> I passed along to a buddy that just got married this summer.


What a good friend you are, Jim. I'll bet the 2 of you will make fine roommates.....







[/quote]
Hey now...I've got 14 years of marriage under my belt and I plan on adding MANY MANY more.[/quote]
Love is - as YOU said earlier in Andy's thread - blind. But clearly, lucky for many of us, quite forgiving, too!
[/quote]

Oh...I definitely won. Somehow I managed to 'blind" her to my looks and now she is stuck with me. LOL...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Stuck? Nah. I'm pretty sure it's a conscious choice ...


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

The link still works, but clicking on the video says it's no longer available.








Try this one...Click here


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I think he forgot a line....

_I sent away for a FREE Pledge Multi-surface Starter Kit, for your Birthday.....
My Outbacker friend recommended it!
_
..These are things you don't say to your wife!!!































MaeJae


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

******(((((okay, mental note...No pledge as birthday gifts...)))))**********


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> http://videos.komando.com/2008/08/27/thing...%E2%80%99t-say/


Thank you for posting this. I found his website and the videos are so funny. I ordered the "Range of Full Motion" DVD and we played it while camping this weekend. I know the people next to us must have thought we'd lost our minds, we laughed so hard. I suggest anyone wanting a good laugh check out these videos: Tim Hawkins Comedian


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

How did I miss that the first time around??
Too funny! I hate to admit it, but I've never heard of this guy. 
I too watched the videos on his website and had a good laugh!


----------

